#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة التعارف والمناسبات >  كل عيد أم و أنتم طيبين

## ahmedab216

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*كل عام و أمهاتنا و أمهات المنتدي بخير و صحة و سعادة  .. 

و رحمة الله علي من غادرن دنيانا .. و غفر لهن و جعل مثواهن الجنة ..

نشكركم جميعا من أعماق قلوبنا .. 

كل عام و أنتم بخير دائماً ..
*
*
أحد الأبناء ... أحمد*

----------


## سوما

*كل لحظة وكل أم بخير وعافية وسعادة وسلام .....
أتمنى تمام الصحة والعافية لأمهاتنااااااااا وأمهات المسلمين والمسلمات..
ورحم الله امهاتنا وامواتنااااااا من المسلمين والمسلمين اللهم أمين..
      * 
يسلم حضورك الراقى دايما يا باشمهندس أحمد .. :M (32):

----------

